# Works In Progress



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

So I'm trying to be a good gurl and get on here more, but... well, I'm just not a good gurl, I guess. 

We're real close to getting the electric fully installed; my electrician co-worker is supposed to come out and take the measurement for the outside wires that will run from the workshop to the house, and give me an idea on the fuse box and outside outlet we want on the workshop. 18" is deeper than you think, when you have to dig it by hand :lol: I had told Ken I would rent a machine for it, but that didn't happen. Oh well... 

Here's a few of the signs I cut over the weekend (21st and 22nd) and one or two re-do's/repairs. I'm hoping to get them completed this weekend with the poly and that. The last sign needs some touch up to fix the red bleed that happened. Irks me when that happens... forgot to do a step before I put on the color. OOPS

I recently took my eyeglass holder I made to work (to hold the drug store gasses I had to buy when I forgot mine at home). I showed it to my co-worker, and it was pretty much a demand that I get a table at our craft show at work in December, and two people telling me they want one. So, I'm in the process of getting patterns together and get signs and crafts put together, and redesigned my business card on Vista Prints online in case I need them. (got two banners, as well. I'll share when I get them... I'm stoked.)

So that's my latest. Hope everyone is doing well. Have A Great Week!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow your doing some nice work there Barb . (Btw ,no one likes good girls , do they ? )


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Here's a few of the signs I cut over the weekend (21st and 22nd)x


Looking good Barb. But you might want to not use any more Disney characters. Some years back a day care in Florida had an artist paint Disney characters on the wall. Innocent enough, right? After all they weren't going to sell them or anything. But the Disney corp somehow got wind of it, and got a court order to have the pictures painted over, which did happen. The day care then contacted the Warner corp and asked if the could use their characters. And Warner told them to go ahead, there will be no charge to do it - big business, selling the right to use copyright items. Disney has really changed since Walt died, and not for the better. So, potentially you could get some trouble if you continue using them without permission. I don't know if they would charge you for using them or not, but thinking the probably would. But it won't cost more than a phone call, or e-mail, to ask and they might say it is OK.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great signs Barb.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice sign! True words of copyright things. I won't mess with the ©️holder...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looking good.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Very Nice work Barb!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the doorbell broken sign. DING DONG!

Disney is very protective of their images, so when you contact them asking permission, be sure to tell them this is for a hand made sign, not for multiple reproductions. Better to clear it up rather than have them catch you. There are lots of stock images of cartoonish characters that are in public domain. You can use images of a cartoon duck, but not Donald Duck.

My electrical setup was a 50 ft. run, buried 18 inches (his ditch witch), a box, breakers in the main box and the sub he put in, an 8 foot ground rod, 3 20 amp circuits. It cost $1,500. I did all the interior wiring and ran wiring out from the sheds to the sub panel in water proof flex tubing. Don't forget to put nail plates over any spot where the wire goes through the studs. Don't want to run nails into the wiring.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as always. I would appreciate further details on the holder for eyeglasses.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Signs are looking good Barb. Need to get that electrical done so you can insulate before Rick does.:grin:


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Those are cool signs.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Barb,

Just remember that good girls go to heaven, bad girls go everywhere else.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Great work Barb.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Well done as always. I would appreciate further details on the holder for eyeglasses.


Jon:

I can't take credit for creating the pattern, but I've made a couple of these; one for me, and one for the grandson, in hopes of him keeping his glasses in one place at night. Here's where I got the pattern from:

https://www.stevedgood.com/catalog/index.php

type in glasses in the search bar, and it should pop up for you. I've gotten a lot of patterns from this site, and after going there to see if I could find this pattern, I see I need to revisit and see the latest that he's come up with. Looks like he's been busy.

Here's a picture of the first one I made a couple years ago.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Jon:
> 
> I can't take credit for creating the pattern, but I've made a couple of these; one for me, and one for the grandson, in hopes of him keeping his glasses in one place at night. Here's where I got the pattern from:
> 
> ...


Steve has some great patterns and he provides them free of charge with no use constraints. I contacted him to make sure I could use a couple for a CNC demo I did at one of the local Rockler stores and he welcomed the idea of using them for the demo. 

If you need ideas for a project this would be a great place to look for ideas but I warn you it could cause idea overload.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Barb. Indeed an interesting site for ideas.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You are on a roll, Barb, doing good too.Ding Dong, LMAO, that is hilarious! I am glad to hear you are running the electrical under ground instead of overhead. It is a pain,and more expensive, but worth it in the long run. Are you using direct burial wire or in a plastic conduit? Sometimes conduit gives you options for future wiring, like cable or phone or security. just an empty conduit will work too for future too. I like your signs ,for free hand they sure are nice. I think you got something going there, and something you enjoy too makes it a bonus. You are going to get a lot of enjoyment out of the new shop building.
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Way to go Barb but sorry about the sign that bled.I bet you don't do that again. The others are great. as usual. James.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Signs are looking good Barb. Need to get that electrical done so you can insulate before Rick does.:grin:


:lol: too funny! Yeah, I know. We can't start insulating and putting up the walls until my co-worker verifies Ken did the electric right. He's supposed to come out this weekend to get measurements, and I'm gonna see if he'll inspect Ken's work to make sure it meet codes and requirements. I don't see a problem, but better to be safe than sorry. Too much money sitting out there now. 

Started pricing out the Rock Wool, now I have to find the instruction videos, since the guys who built my shed didn't put up a moisture barrier under the siding. Not happy about it, but looks like I'll have an extra step or two now. Dunno... I was overwhelmed when I went looking this week on it.

Walls will be interesting, at the very least. At least they'll be easier to get up than the ceiling! We haven't touched the ceiling since this summer; but I'm hoping I can rook in our schoolmate to help this winter, since he won't be spending his spare time on his motorcycle in 6" of snow... *giggle*


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> You are on a roll, Barb, doing good too.Ding Dong, LMAO, that is hilarious! I am glad to hear you are running the electrical under ground instead of overhead. It is a pain,and more expensive, but worth it in the long run. Are you using direct burial wire or in a plastic conduit? Sometimes conduit gives you options for future wiring, like cable or phone or security. just an empty conduit will work too for future too. I like your signs ,for free hand they sure are nice. I think you got something going there, and something you enjoy too makes it a bonus. You are going to get a lot of enjoyment out of the new shop building.
> Herb


Thanks. I like that one, too. Gonna do a couple more, I think for the craft show. Have some ideas I'll hopefully have to show at the end of the weekend for the craft show, too. Have to get some patterns designed this morning and go to the FedEx Office to print them out today.

As for the electric, we're goin' with the multiple lines in the conduit - easier in case we need to add/change a line, or something like that, is what my co-worker said. It's a little pricier, but better, I guess? I don't know. I'll leave it to the professional. I'll just get out the credit/debit/check to pay for it :lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You really have mastered the art of routing signs Barb, beautiful work.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@harrysin Thank you, Harry. Still loads of improvements to be made.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Barb,

It's against code to run TV cable, phone, and signal wires in the same conduit with power. Put in a second conduit for that. Make it larger than you need, so LAN cables, etc can be added later. Plan for the future. Since the LAN cable will be running a good distance next to the other signal cables, run it with shielded cable (CAT 6) and ground only one end, either end, of the shield to the power ground wire. 

Plastic vapor barrier goes on the people side of the insulation, where the warm moist air won't freeze when it hits it. You still have time to do this AFTER the insulation goes in. If you put it on the cold side of the insulation, ice will build up inside the walls and rot the studs when it melts. 

Great signs. You are really getting good use out of that shop. Much better than that old construction trailer.

Charley


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@CharleyL only putting in electric, Charley. Thanks for the info on the barrier. Looking forward to getting it done.

As for my signs, thank you. I could have had good luck with Bentley, but with our situation at the time, it didn't work out. If I would have had a place to keep him, he would have done well. But, I'm happy with our current investment.


----------

